# maker's near Paris



## HSC /// Knives (Mar 21, 2018)

I'll be near Paris in mid April for a week,
looking to see if I can meet up with a maker near the Paris area within an hour or so drive.
Most of the makers seem to be in the South East of France.

Harbeer


----------

